# Secret Santa names will be PM'd to you .......



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - names are ready and I am going to start PMing everyone their Secret Santa person to purchase for. If you do not receive a PM by noon PST, please let me know. When you receive your PM, please pm me back to confirm that you received the information.

Please remember the criteria below. You do NOT have to send goatie things if you found something else that the person would like.

If you have ANY questions, please ask me!!!

~ Allison

- $15.00 max on gift! (not including shipping - so please take weight of gift into consideration when you are looking )
- name and answers to small questionaire would have to be submitted to me no later then December 1st @ midnight PST saying that you would like to participate
- Name of the person that you would purchase for and thier information would be PM'd to you no later then December 3rd PST
- gift must be mailed NO LATER then 15 December

Name of senders will be revealed January 1st.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I got mine!!!! I got mine!!!!!!!!!!

Ok... now I have a question.... Does the person who's name we got, also have our name? Or does a completely different person have our name? Just curious :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I sent you a PM - PLEASE read!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: I got it Allison! I forwarded it to you :shades:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Okay, just what are you girls up too? :question:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:shrug: What???? :shrug: 

Hehehehe - fighting about the polka dots - LOL! :angel: :angel: :cheers: :snowlaugh: :snowman: :snowcool:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Well Brandi is off the list for the polka dot bikini... :roll: So it looks like you are the lucky one Allison!!! Congrats... are you excited now! :leap: 

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am - but not sure if the surrounding company is going to be as excited :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Not sure what the problem is :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Whoever gets Brandi or Allison for the exchange, remember brandi no longer deserves the bikini, it now goes to Allison! :shades: :slapfloor:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> I am - but not sure if the surrounding company is going to be as excited
> 
> Not sure what the problem is


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the funniest part of this is that you have to read both threads to keep up with whats going on :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know - my head is spinning as I am doing this secret santa - and my one here for work closes tonight - aggghhhhh


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I know it!

So I will update everyone... see Brandi really wanted a itsy bitsy teeny weeny polka dot bikini for the Secret Santa gift exchange,as she hinted around on the other post... but then Allsion seemed to get jealous by the whole idea, which caused Brandi to start up lies about me, therefore the bikini should really go to Allison! :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> I know - my head is spinning as I am doing this secret santa - and my one here for work closes tonight - aggghhhhh


I have a SS here, and at both my jobs! So thats 3 ss :hammer:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> I have a SS here, and at both my jobs! So thats 3 ss
> 
> 
> kelebek said:
> ...


That is alot of SS's, Oh I don't envy you Stacey, this one is all I can handle at the moment! :shades:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina, I really have no idea what you are talking about... see I told you... delusional! The poor dear has no clue what she is saying :doh: And you are leaving out the YELLOW! It's an itzy bitzy teeny weeny YELLOW polka dot bikini! But of course my fav color is purple... hehehe Oh, and BTW congrats Allison on the bikini gift being passed on to you... I am green with envy :greengrin: 

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I have never seen so many people on one topic. a second ago.

Hey Allison. I got mine.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wait.. so let me get this staight.. Allison wants a teeny whatever yellow polka dotted bikini, Tina is delusional and needs help.. and now Brandi wants a purple bikini?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Well you see Brandi, I left out the color "Yellow" because of all those Pm's you were sending me about how your favorite color was Purple... I figured your Secret Santa could get one with Purple polka dots instead of Yellow... Now wasn't that kind of me. :hug: And even after the delusional commnets. :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Amos said:


> Wait.. so let me get this staight.. Allison wants a teeny whatever yellow polka dotted bikini, Tina is delusional and needs help.. and now Brandi wants a purple bikini?


FINALLY!!! Somone understands me!!!!!  except for the purple bikini part :shades:

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

Once again... Tina.... D-E-L-U-S-I-O-N-A-L I have no clue what she is talking about :shrug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes that is right Amos! Minus the delusional comment of course. Wouldn't you agree that the one that is delusional is the person that wants a itsy bitsy teeny weeny purple polka dot bikini. :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope... nope.... I would say it is the one that got "polka dot" out of "spot" :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha.. you three are nuts :ROFL: 

Tina needs an :help: easy button then. Brandi wants an envy green and pruple bikini, and Allison.. nevermind. :ROFL: 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL... I completely agree with the :help: easy button for Tina :ROFL: 

And Merry Christmas to you as well :hug: :snowbounce:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes maybe someone could send me one of those as my gift! :shrug: 
But really this has been fun... but now it is time for me to get back to real life now. My kiddings are about to begin so I will be busy for the next few days. Gotta run out to the kidding barn, does are calling me.

Thanks, Brandi & Allison for the laughs! :dance: 

Babies are on the way! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I mean that I am putting both of them on - so got a lot of work going.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Laurel_Haven said:


> Yes maybe someone could send me one of those as my gift! :shrug:
> But really this has been fun... but now it is time for me to get back to real life now. My kiddings are about to begin so I will be busy for the next few days. Gotta run out to the kidding barn, does are calling me.
> 
> Thanks, Brandi & Allison for the laughs! :dance:
> ...


Can't wait to see those babies!!! And I have really enjoyed the laughs as well :leap: but my house work is definitely suffering... oh well there is always tomorrow! :greengrin: keep us posted on the kiddings!! One of us are usually online late if you need anyone to chat with just remember to stock up on plenty of coffee :coffee2:



kelebek said:


> I mean that I am putting both of them on - so got a lot of work going.


Bless your heart! That has got to be a train wreck!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You all are making me literally laugh out loud at work and everyone is looking at me - LOL!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess Tina is ging to be delusional x10 with the upcoming kiddings.. someone ought to get her a doctor on standby :slapfloor:

BTW, those are supposed to be peanuts.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: 

Might want to take the tatas away and add more hip-age over here - lOL! :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :help:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

well, I tried to make everyone equal so you girls wouldn't fight.. But you might be right.. they're kind of lop-sided... oh well, no ones perfect :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AMOS!! I just got the wierdest looks from my dogs :ROFL: ....couldn't help but LOL! I have no clue how Allison and Brandi ended up wanting bikinis but I sure got a heck of a belly laugh out of all this!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to combine this thread with the secret santa thread (last couple pages). I am still curious how in the heck I ended up in the middle of all this :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley..... hunny...... you're not 21 yet - :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Soon enough!  :snowbounce: :yum:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: 




Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

hah poor ashley.. Come to australia you can drink when your 18 :cheers: :snowbounce:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :scratch: :GAAH:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Your adult when your 18


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least I can wear a polka dot bikini any time I want! It sounds like it's going to be the "thing" this Christmas. :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OK smarty Pants!!!!!!! I am so sending each and EVERY one of you a polka dot thing for Christmas - LOL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

kelebek said:


> OK smarty Pants!!!!!!! I am so sending each and EVERY one of you a polka dot thing for Christmas - LOL!


I am going to send you a multi colored polka dot bikini!! :idea:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

What about me? *prays for blue and green polka dot bikini*


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: you all are crazy!!!

Oh and I take the bikini pic as a compliment... I haven't had that kind of figure in YEARS :slapfloor:

Allison, you remember how you got in this... you conveyed to me privately that you were REALLY the one who wanted the polka dot bikini... remember????? :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, must have been out with RunAround helping her make her 21st memorable - :ROFL: :help: :ROFL: :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:wahoo: :cheers: :wahoo:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

PARTY TIME!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I've got mine!

And now I'm kind of scared one of you has ME! :ROFL: 

Just kidding, :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I see this thread is still going strong... LOL
Oh that is what is was all about, lets have some fun... tis the season!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep!!!! Partay (hehe)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :balloons: 

Run Around- when is your B-Day???


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

December 20th! :wahoo: 

:cheers:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley...my BIL B-Day is the same day! Only he'll be just over TWICE your age :ROFL: 


So....any plans? It is just 17 days away!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it sounded like Allison wanted to help me out. :wink: 

:ROFL: 

Well, I think I am going to go out to eat with my family and get a couple margaritas!! :cheers: 

Ha ha, reminds me I still need to get to the rmv and renew my license!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd have more than a "couple" :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: 

I wouldn't have margaritas  I can't stand those things!!! Whenever I drink (on special occasions only of course :wink: ) I have either Strawberry Daiquiris or my ULTIMATE fav is Amoretto Sours :drool: I used to like Smirnoff triple black label.... but.... well let's just say I had a VERY crazy night after having one too many of those... so won't be going there again :angel2: I definitely recommend trying the amoretto sour though with two cherries :drool: :greengrin: :wahoo: 

Oh, and happy early Birthday :birthday: !! Just incase I forget


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm....lets see here...since I turned "of age"....I started out on old "Jim Beam".......can't stand it anymore, so now it's a beer and the occassional mix that I like....try the "White Russian"....awesome made with goat milk!


Kahlula
milk
vodka
ice
made me VERY happy I tried it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol I think I hijacked the thread. 

Mmm all these drinks... :cheers:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

no worries! try all these drinks and I'm sure you'll be seeing that polka dot bikini that was so popular yesterday! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to REALLY like ameretto sours - till I started getting heart burn so dang bad from them.

Now it is Pinapple juice and Malibu rum (goes down WAY to easy!!!) Or V-8 SPLASH (has to be splash) Mango Peach with mango Malibu rum - that is my favorite during summer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOOO...I almost forgot....my favorite "party" thing is jello shots...I make quite a few during the summer and my favorite flavor is pineapple jello with coconut rum...AWESOME! And they go down soooo easy! lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OH I can just see it now... I'm gonna try all these drinks on my b-day and then I am going to be running around outside in a polka dot bikini. :ROFL: :ROFL: :help:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

All of those even sound nummy.
I have to wait a couple more years though.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Amos said:


> All of those even sound nummy.
> I have to wait a couple more years though.


Same here Amos.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this, lol

Ok, I know I'm only 16 but every fall we buy fresh apple cider from an orchard near here and make apple jack. I don't know how much alcohol it has in it(and yes it does have some) but it is sooooooooooo good.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:cheers: Mmm hard cider


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOhhh, you are going to be so not feeling well the next day - LOL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:slapfloor: I will come on here to complain about it! :slapfloor: 

Oh and I will be sure to get pics of me running around in whatever polka dot bikini you guys send me. :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> Oh and I will be sure to get pics of me running around in whatever polka dot bikini you guys send me.


Oh I see the Bikini club is growing... :ROFL: 
This is going to hit the news before to long... "And the sales for polks dot bikini's hit an all time high this holiday season!" :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I would have joined this fun but I don't have a dime.  maybe next year. . .


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Talitha... feel free to join in on the convos though! We are all having a marvelous time :greengrin: 

I LOVE malibu rum! We make our daiquiris at home with it :drool: And I like homemade strawberry wine... and moonshine :thumb: (the south people.... the south)

And yes, the polka dots LIVE!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Sarah, our neighbor once made that cider for us, it was great!
My mom raises grapes and each year she puts up a couple batches of wine, which we will all have on special occasions. 
Brandi, When we first moved to this place we found like 5 jugs of moonshine, in those old large glass jugs, we still have them too, but I wouldn't dare try any, it would probably drop me dead.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Amos said:


> Sarah, our neighbor once made that cider for us, it was great!
> My mom raises grapes and each year she puts up a couple batches of wine, which we will all have on special occasions.
> Brandi, When we first moved to this place we found like 5 jugs of moonshine, in those old large glass jugs, we still have them too, but I wouldn't dare try any, it would probably drop me dead.


 :ROFL: Yeah... I don't know if I would touch those.... the longer they sit the stronger they get!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL We have a couple jugs of moonshine downstairs with XX on them, I don't know how long they've been sitting there. Prior to when this farm was settled(many many years ago) there were bootleggers here and they had a still in the backyard. There was a book called "Bandits of the Prairie" and most of these books were destroyed because it listed the names of most of the prominent families here in the Midwest that were outlaws. My grandma supposedly have a copy but I'm not sure but anyway, turns out some of my relations on my grandma's side were the bootleggers. You know, Illinois used to be known as the wild wild west


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I have in my entire life only had one run in with alchohol . . . .and that was an accident. 

I was at my grandma's in SD and I was rummaging through the fridge, which is ALWAYS stocked for the holidays and pulled out the carton of egg nog my aunt (she's kind of wild. . . ) had boughten the day before. Needless to say, it was the BEST eggnog I hae ever had in my ENTIRE life. . . .and I had one more and one more and one more cup after that one. . . . :greengrin: 
I was babbling on and on and on about stuff and my ears were starting to ring and everyone was starting to sway when My aunt noticed my sudden greenish look. 
She took one look at the carton, almost screamed and made me coffee. . . . 


Shnaps and Eggnog. . . .wonderful stuff, but I won't do it again!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: We all sound like a bunch of Alkies! :ROFL: 

Moonshine is the best to do "cherries" with, a quart of that and some big black cherries and let sit a month or more...wahoo :slapfloor: 

I also do homemade wine...I do strawberry every year and this year was a first to do elderberry...awesome warm feeling then BAM it hits ya! :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahhh man - to bad Liz didn't pull my name - homemade wine.... mmmmmm......

Well, just cause we like to keep our heart healthy - there is nothing wrong with that - :slapfloor: 

So who gets the polka dotted wine bottle for X-Mas?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: 

Now I WILL take a polka dot wine bottle!! LOL :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Should be me! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now...if you see a "polka dotted ANYTHING" it means you've had too much of the previously mention items :ROFL:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow i dont know how i missed this thread.....now you guys got me all remembering my twenty first bday.....what a night that was. WOW!
I agree with whoever said the strawberry daqueris and ameretto sours, my two favorite drinks of all time. 
throw in one of 7up cranberry juice and redrum and my evening is made...
LOL
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

wow!! you bunch of alkies!! :thumb: haha


man my 21rst is in 2010


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol Naw! I do drink socially and occasionally. And not too much at a time. When i drink its normally with some very close friends that i trust completly with my life. And we dont over do it. We like to have fun, its the only way to go. When you over do it its not fun.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is how you can tell when you are maturing - 

When you have one HECK of a night and wake up the next morning going "Now THAT was stupid and I am NEVER doing that again" is when you know! Or when you have to tell someone - I don't remember that ....... LOL!

I tend to really only drink in the summer. And even then it is a few V8 Splash mango/peach juice with mango Malibu - mmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> I agree with whoever said the strawberry daqueris and ameretto sours, my two favorite drinks of all time.


 That was me! And YES they are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



kelebek said:


> That is how you can tell when you are maturing -
> 
> When you have one HECK of a night and wake up the next morning going "Now THAT was stupid and I am NEVER doing that again" is when you know! Or when you have to tell someone - I don't remember that ....... LOL!
> 
> I tend to really only drink in the summer. And even then it is a few V8 Splash mango/peach juice with mango Malibu - mmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hehehehehehehehe..

Well on one of my less than bright moments of weakness... my Hubby happened to get some pics of me passed out in the front seat of his Blazer... he LOVES taunting me with that. We went mud ridin' and I SPECIFICLY told him and Liz (not Liz on here LOL, one of my friends here in AL that's name is Liz) that I was NOT drinking! We get out there and are having a blast and then Liz breaks out the smirnoff triple black and dares me to have a drinking contest with her..... bad... BAD idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Needless to say... I have no clue how many I wound up having :scratch: ... I have no clue how long we were out there mud ridin' :scratch: ... and I don't remember going home :scratch: (Hubby was driving of course and sober)... but I have these love pics of me passed out in the front seat of the blazer snoring. :shrug: :greengrin: BAD BAD IDEA!!!!!


----------

